# Bombshell in military uniform



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Whose appearances in military uniform blew you away like bombshells ? (no pun intended)

Olga Ostroumova's appearance in The Dawns Here Are Quiet (1972) struck me as such


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Fenestella said:


> Whose appearances in military uniform blew you away like bombshells ? (no pun intended)
> 
> Olga Ostroumova's appearance in The Dawns Here Are Quiet (1972) struck me as such


I know it doesn't pertain to film but immediately thought of Natalia Poklonskaya.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Will give it a thorough thought.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

If memory serves, Kate Bush did a video in military outfit. 
Must be "army dreamers". Most likely to be found on YT


----------

